# eFlow 'customer service'



## WhoAmI (29 Aug 2008)

I've been trying to get through to eFlow to register my video account since 9:00am. It's now 10:30am and every time I ring, I'm told that "All of our operators are busy", and then I'm cut off, without even the option to hold on. 

Has anyone else got through?


----------



## z103 (29 Aug 2008)

Is this the new M50 toll bridge thing? I bet that will be a disaster.

I'm just going to avoid the M50.


----------



## vandriver (29 Aug 2008)

Why not just do it online?


----------



## WhoAmI (29 Aug 2008)

Yes, sorry. I should have said. It is indeed one of the many options to pay again for the privilige of crossing the Liffey on a bridge we've already all paid for over the years. 8(


----------



## WhoAmI (29 Aug 2008)

There is no option to activate the account on-line.


----------



## teachai (29 Aug 2008)

I emailed them yesterday to close my account.  It's still open even though I told them I wasn't going to activate it. 

No menu option to close your account either. 

decided to go with tolltag and pay for the tag. (€30)

No monthly fee
No minimum top up

They charge 10% of the toll fee so a toll of €3.00 will cost me €3.30

Since I use the tolls so infrequently this is by far the best option for me. 

I calculated that the €1 per month admin fee other operators charge is roughly equivalent to charging 33% interest per annum.  

Video option is only good if you only use the M50. won't work on other tolls.


----------



## vandriver (29 Aug 2008)

Of course there is an option to register online.Are you sure you visited www.eflow.ie ?.If you dispute this then let me tell you that I have registered 2 vehicles online,one for video and one for a tag account and that the tag arrived this morning


----------



## WhoAmI (29 Aug 2008)

Yes, I know, and I've done this myself. What I'm saying is that I registered for a *video* account, and I received a letter from them yesterday saying that I had to *activate* the account by ringing them on 1890-50-10-50. I've been doing that now for the past 2 1/2 hours and each time I choose the option I want - option 2 (for register, modify or activate tag or video account, or to report a lost or stolen tag), then option 5 (to activate a video account), I'm told that all operators are busy at present and to visit their website for further information. Then I'm cut off.

Another problem is that their phone menu system is badly designed and if you choose the wrong option, you have to hang up and start again.


----------



## vandriver (29 Aug 2008)

Ah,I get you now.I have only activated the tag online,i was leaving the other activation to herself!


----------



## vandriver (29 Aug 2008)

Just a thought -have you tried activating your video account online by logging into your customer account?


----------



## WhoAmI (29 Aug 2008)

Good suggestion. To manage my account on-line, I need a user id and password. They might be on the first letter I got from them a few weeks back, but I don't have it here in front of me. If I click the link to say that I've forgotten my password, I need my user id and account number. The only information I do have here is my account number and my activation code. No matter what way I go at it, I'm snookered until I can check my first letter later on.


----------



## vandriver (29 Aug 2008)

The user id and password were generated by yourself


----------



## WhoAmI (29 Aug 2008)

Update: I got through *immediately* after ringing the main NRA number (01 - 6602511) and choosing option 1. The process was completed within a minute and the young girl I spoke with said she would check with her supervisor as to why the 1890 number is not working.

IMO, it doesn't bode well for my future dealings with the company if they can't handle this correctly...


----------



## marksa (29 Aug 2008)

i had the same problem this am. But instead of choosing option 5, i tried option 3 and got someone straight away. for a video acc you have to ring up which is completely daft. And yes - there will be lots of people saying - why not use a tag yada yada.... if I want/have to use the toll bridge once every couple of months, there is no point in paying an admin fee for the tag monthly - and paying in arrears is A more expensive, and B, the chance of forgetting is high!


----------



## sandrat (31 Aug 2008)

saw a sign in local shop saying you could pay toll there. popped in this evening to pay having been up and back to the airport today and was told that I couldnt pay because they didnt know how to work the machine because the manager never showed them and to call tomorrow. Tried ringing the customer service number to see if there were any other places in town that i could pay in and only after pressing a whole load of options did i get a message that all operaters were busy and then got cut off!


----------



## LouthLass (31 Aug 2008)

Hi Sandrat,

Did you try Payzone website?  If you search for outlets near you it will give you all the registered Payzones in your area that accept payment for the toll.  I did this via their website and obtained the details of at least 10 in my area.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sandrat (1 Sep 2008)

rang this morning and asked where i could pay and guy couldnt tell me cos the system is down but says that most local shops do them. I finally managed to check online (very slow) and there are 2 in my area 1 is the place that doesnt know how to do it and the other is a newsagent that closes early so wouldnt have been open yesterday. wonder can you pay at post office?


----------



## Luckycharm (1 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know was it working over the w/end. I had an easypass - does that work? Went through on Sat afternoon holding it up not sure if it was working and on Sunday the road went around the barriers coming from the Northside.


----------



## bacchus (1 Sep 2008)

sandrat said:


> wonder can you pay at post office?


you can pay online at eflow.ie


----------



## macnas (1 Sep 2008)

Is there any official name for the bridge where this toll booth was? I propose that we, the people, name this bridge. Something similar was done recently in San Francisco where a sewage disposal facility was named by public acclaim as the George W Bush Sewage Plant. 
   This bridge could then be our monument to commemorate corruption in planning in Ireland.
   What about "The Charliam Bridge"?


----------



## Mpsox (1 Sep 2008)

Went over the toll bridge twice on Saturday, have a eflow tag account and the account was debited correctly by the time I got home  on Saturday night.


----------



## peelaaa (1 Sep 2008)

Mpsox said:


> Went over the toll bridge twice on Saturday, have a eflow tag account and the account was debited correctly by the time I got home on Saturday night.


 

Did you have to call eflow to activate the tags?


----------



## Mpsox (2 Sep 2008)

peelaaa said:


> Did you have to call eflow to activate the tags?


 
No, did it online on Friday night


----------

